
Ubuntu 17.10 is fantastic - StedeBonnet
https://cd-rw.org/t/ubuntu-17-10-is-fantastic/881
======
petepete
> Canonical has done amazing job

 __Gnome __have done an amazing job. Canonical have made a theme and a dock.

~~~
StedeBonnet
"Canonical has done amazing job considering that the Artful release date is
just 6 months after the announcement to switch their desktop strategy."

The point is that their switch from Unity to Gnome has been well executed,
considering the tight time window of just 6 months. Obviously Gnome &
contributors have made the enablers.

